# trench question



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

When doing a trench for termites. if i already have had the bait/stations in the ground a few months, which side of the stakes would i want to dig the trench out at?
Would i go in between the home and stakes or on outside of the stakes?
Also about how far out are they to be dug from house ?

Any other info is appreciated


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I think most states try to regulate those procedures so you should ask them about it in your area maybe.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Those bait stations are a useless scam.
What good does having a bait station out beyond the drip line of the home and appx. 10 ft. apart?
What do you plan to do with these trenches? 
Depending on what type foundation you have a real treatment would involve using about a 3' long nozzle on a high pressure pump to inject the termicide into the ground around the outside of the footing.
If it's a crawl space trenching is done around the inside of the foundation and around any piers. If's a block foundation every void gets drilled and injected with termicide.
Any slabs in the garage, patio, ECT. also are drilled and injected.
An average 1200 sq. ft. home would take over 100 gals. of chemical.
Depending on where you live will determine the most likely type of termite your dealing with.
Some termites species never have to make contact with the ground so tenting the whole house is called for.
Google "Timbor"


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

It will be on the outside of house and i have the concrete block with a crawlspace..
From what ive seen u dig about a 6 by 6 inch trench and fill it as specified with the exact chemical mixture and pour it in as stated every 10 linear ft..then replace after soaked in and treat the dirt going back into trench.
I didnt buy those bait things i made my own, cheap even if it dont work it was no loss.and the bait was a cheap but potent killer.I also treated entire area in crawlspace also , except a trench there..

=would this be up against the outside of the block then or a few inches out from it?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

So your willing to risk $1000's of dollars in damage to your home for a DIY fix?
Not a great plan.


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

i asked on the trench procedure not on personal comment..i dont have termites via inspection but will still do the trench with fipronil or taurus ..


----------

